# snowblower attachment for turf tracer?



## mikekle (Aug 27, 2008)

I think Im going to go the snowblower route instead of the plow.Anyone know who makes a blower for Exmark WB's? I tried Exmark but they dont offerr them anymore.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

? anyone? ideas on this?


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

I dunno, doesn't JRCO have anything?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I wish this was mine.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Bladescape2 Any idea what brand that is ? or where that picture came from?


----------



## GSJ (Sep 12, 2006)

That's the RAD Technologies blower. I've got one on a turf tracer that works great. I looked at their website but they didn't see it on there. I heard that they were discontinuing it. Too bad, it's a great way to utilize the mowers during the winter. I guess I'll have to take good care of mine.http://www.radtechnologies.ca/client/page3b.asp?page=50&clef=17&clef2=7


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

bladescape2;609231 said:


> I wish this was mine.


that looks to be our good friend superplowers...A.K.A Jack D.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks GSJ I just found thier website and just e-mail to see what the cost was and if i could get one. Heres the link I found

http://www.radinter.com/radtech/anglais/attachments_commercial_lawnmowers/exmark/exmark.htm#viking


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Ahhh My e-mail didn't go through. Anyone have another e-mail?


Update: I called and left a message.

Sorry if I am posting a lot, but i am pretty excited about this


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

gsc, how do you like yours, how long have you had it how does it mount to your mower? I am very interested in getting one or maybe even two of these and having a flatbed going around doing just snowblowing of smaller/ tight driveways. Thanks for any information you have to share.


----------



## amars415 (Nov 29, 2006)

That one by rad technologies is pretty sweet. I built one for my turf tracer last year. I only use it as a backup. It worked ok, but it was a single stage blower, I would use a two stage next time. This is an awesome concept. How many walk behind snowblowers run 19-25hp engines?


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Little Update for anyone who is interested.

You have to go through your exmark dealer to purchase this blower. It is still for sale! I haven't gotten a price quote yet but when I do ill let you guys know.

If your dealer doesn't know where to start I have the wholesalers customer service reps name as well as extension.


----------



## GSJ (Sep 12, 2006)

That's great that they are still available. We've had ours for about 5 yrs. now. I don't have any complaints. It throws snow like you wouldn't believe. Very maneuverable. One thing I always tell the guys is to not fill it up full of snow before turning on the blower. Kind of common sense but it will break the shear pins. I would recommend getting an extra hook-up so you can have a power unit ready to go. We've had more problems with the mower icing up or running poorly. This way we can swap it out and be on our way in 15-20 minutes. It is time consuming to swap the hook-up to another machine (at least an hour or so). We also put a large shield over the carb and front of the engine to keep the snow from freezing up the throttle and choke controls. Another thing we do is fill it up with gas and never shut it off the whole night. It keeps the oil warm and the choke has a tendency to freeze up making cold starts difficult. Sorry to ramble...


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

haha no worries on rambling, ill take as much as I can get. Have you ever had any problems with the belt slipping? Not sure if with it taking a full mouth of snow the belt will slip? Also how old is your mower hour wise? I am running 700 or so. I am looking for a pretty much trouble free unit I got the price today and its pretty high. If I may how much was it when you bought? (PM me if you rather not say here) 

So pretty much my only fear is that the belt will start to slip as I clear bottoms of driveways and such. How much snow at max have you run through it? Sorry just trying to get as much information as possible before spending a good amount of $

Thanks again for all your input so far!


----------



## GSJ (Sep 12, 2006)

We've never had problems with the belt slipping. The second stage is operated by a chain and sprocket. The only time it doesn't work well is in a slush situation. Maybe fluid film would help that. We've blown drifts 2' deep without any trouble. The only hard part about blowing driveway ends would be avoiding blowing it all the way to the next driveway. It blows that far. We had the tires solid filled with rubber. It adds about 50lbs. to each tire and we can drive lag bolts into them for traction. Never had good luck with chains. They either came too close to the hyd. hoses by the wheels or they would twist on the tire. Hard to climb ramps with the chains also. Our machines have over 1500hrs. on them. You can run it about half the speed you would while mowing so your still moving at a pretty good pace. Sorry I don't have time to look up what I paid for it.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for all your input so far, Its something I really want but I am still unsure, Its a bit different and unknown at least for me needs.


----------



## GSJ (Sep 12, 2006)

It's a tough call for your situation doing tight driveways. We found that the only good way to haul it around is on a small lawn care trailer. Any steep ramp is difficult to climb. We do alot of retail and apartment type walks with it. It saves alot of time over a regular two-stage or single stage blower in our situation. We use our oldest plow truck every year for the shoveling crew to pull it around with. Dependable enough for pulling a trailer around but not always for full time plowing. I've seen guys around here with Jeeps with a 6' front blade and a small back blade for tight drives. Might be more productive. Anyways, good luck with your search.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah it seems like a great idea. I am just one of those people who like to know where my money is going before I place it down. I was thinking about the jeep with small plow idea, but the tight drives I have in mind are just drives (or requests) that are just near impossible to plow normally. My initial thought was to put a flatbed on the back of a light duty truck I have with a beefy landscape type gate at least 6' long for safe loading. And just drive the sucker up and have those special people taken care of at a higher cost per drive but utilizing a truck which currently isn't plowing. And then My other trucks plowing wouldn't have any concerns of doing walkways as this truck would also sweep on over and do all and any walkways.


----------



## amars415 (Nov 29, 2006)

I had problems with mine freezing up last year too. I welded a small pipe onto the exhaust bracket and then ran some flex hose (what you used to find on the old chevy trucks running from the exhaust manifold to the air cleaner, picked it up at fleet farm) and then cut a hole into the air cleaner assembly. That helped alot.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

would you need to run an air filter in the winter? both my single and 2 stage plowers have no air filter.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

anyone got a price on this yet?


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

elite1msmith;615798 said:


> anyone got a price on this yet?


Sent PM ..........


----------

